# 46th Annual SF Auto Show wants you...



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

The 46th Annual San Francisco International Auto Show presented by the San Francisco Chronicle is proud to bring to the public its Inaugural Presentation of the Import Industry's Finest. Featuring fully modified vehicles from all genres of the aftermarket industry, from cars replicating the Far East to the monsters of the Autobahn.

We are looking for the top cars of each genre in the import scene, from JDM to DTM. So this is your chance to participate in a ground breaking event.

If you wish to participate in the extravaganza please submit your car to: [email protected] . 

Enclose a image (gif/jpg/url) and a short description of your vehicle. If your vehicle stands out, you will be contacted via email.

Applications will be accepted until August 3, 2003.

For all of the details of this event, please visit: www.thecarclub.org/finest

If you or someone you know is intersted in sponsoring any part of the event, feel free to contact me. There are many opportunities available as well as Vendor Space is open to the AFTERMARKET industry for the first time ever.

Questions? [email protected]

Moderator: I emailed the webmaster last week regarding this post. Please contact me at: [email protected] . Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Just a quick update:

The date the entries have to be recieved has been extended until the 30th of September. 

Updates can be found here: www.thecarclub.org/finest

We have also opened up a small area for aftermarket vendors for the first time in the history of the San Francisco International Auto Show.

Please email [email protected] for more details, or click the sponsor page here: www.thecarclub.org/finest/sponsor.html

With 400,000 passing through the gates and 8 days of exposure, this is a great opportunity for vendors.

Thank you and all emails will be replied on the 3rd of August. 

Good day and good night.


----------

